# Was ist mit Anouschka Renzi passiert???



## Katzun (3 Aug. 2008)

wo ich die bilder gesehen habe bin ich fast vom stuhl gefallen....die war doch mal so hübsch....

die wurde ja aufs übelste entstellt, sie sieht aus wie ein monster

aber seht selbst:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=48854&highlight=renzi


----------



## homer22 (3 Aug. 2008)

Schlechter Sex ,Alk,Drug`s oder einfach nur älter geworden.War mal lecker


----------



## annepa (4 Aug. 2008)

*anuschka renzi*



homer22 schrieb:


> Schlechter Sex ,Alk,Drug`s oder einfach nur älter geworden.War mal lecker



:skull:ein beispiel dafür, dass die schönheits-chirurgie einen auch ganz schön alt aussehen lassen kann. jedenfalls sieht ihr gesicht jetzt mindestens 10 jahre älter aus! dabei ist sie doch erst 43 jahre alt. schade.


----------



## rollerboy4 (17 Aug. 2008)

Entstellt trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Dem Chirurgen müßte man glatt seine Zulassung entziehen. Sieht einfach grauenvoll aus.


----------



## maierchen (18 Aug. 2008)

Tja das Risiko bei Schönheitsoperrationen ist ja bekannt!
Viellicht wollte sie auch einfach nur zu viel!

That`s Showbuisniss!


----------



## milfhunter (24 Feb. 2013)

das sind dann wohl die Folgen von Schönheitschirurgie.


----------



## hasil (7 Aug. 2015)

Schönheitsoperationen!


----------

